# Off Season Journal Nutrition/Training/AAS/Insulin/HGH/Peptides



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Im going to be logging my off season. Starting November 16th. Running for 18 weeks before prep starts for shows in May and June 2016.

It will be a no holds barred log. I will discuss all of my nutrition, my training and my drugs.

I will update weekly with notes on how im feeling with everything, pictures, progress etc.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking forward to it


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cycle

750mg test e/week

900mg npp/week (week 1-9)

700mg tren ace/week (week 10-18)

100mg oxymetholone/day (week 1-6)

100mg dianabol/day (week 1-6)

100mg anavar/day (week 10-16)

50mg tbol/day (week 10-16)

20mg tamoxifen/day

2.5mg aromasin/day

3iu insulin pre-workout

6iu insulin post-workout

10iu HGH post-workout (weeks 1-4 and 9-12)

8mg/week cjc with DAC (weeks 5-8 and 13-16)

2x1000mg metformin (non-training days)


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Training Split

Chest&Biceps

Legs

Shoulders&Triceps

Back and traps

Training 2days on 1day off

Rotation 1

Deadstop bench press- 6-10 20-25rp

Machine flyes- 6-10 10-15

Incline machine press- 15-20rp

Cable flye- 15-20rp

Barbell curl 15-20rp

Incline curl- 6-10 10-15

Pinwheel curl- 6-10 10-15

Nordic curls- 6-10

Lying curl- 6-10 10%rp

Seated curl- 6-10 10%rp

Leg press- 100reps (start at 200kg increase by 10kg every rotation)

Leg extension- 15-20 same rp

Hacks- 15-20 same rp

X rep goblet squats- 20-30

Adductors- 20-30rp

Seated Dumbbell press- 6-10 10-15

Incline side lateral- 6-10 20-25rp

Upright row- 6-10 10-15

Bench rear rows- 6-10 10-15

Narrow grip bench- 6-10 10-15

Dips- 6-10 BW rp

Wide chins- 6-10

Underhand pulldown- 6-10 20-25rp

Machine row- 8-12 20-25rp

Bent over row- 6-10 10-15

Dumbbell pullover- 8-12

Dumbbell row- 20-30

Hammer strength shrugs- 20-25rp

Rotation 2

Incline bench- 6-10 10-15

Flat dumbbell- 6-10 10-15

Incline flye- 6-10 20-25rp

Alternate dumbbell curl- 6-10 10-15

Preacher machine- 15-20rp

Spider curl- 10-15

Lying leg curls- 10-14 rp

Squats- 4-8 10-15

Leg press- 30-40rp

1platex10

2platesx20

3platesx30

4platesx40

5platesx50

6platesx60 (increase all weights by 2.5 every rotation)

Leg extension- 20-25rp

Banded rdl- 10-15 10%

Adductor- 20-30

Smith press- 6-10 20-25rp

Seated side lateral- 6-10 20-30

Behind back side lateral- 8-12

Reverse machine press- 20-25rp

Machine rear flyes- 8-12 20-25 rp

Deadstop skullcrusher- 12-15 rp

Vbar pressdown- 6-10 10-15

Machine dips- 20-25rp

Rack chins- 6-10 10-15

Narrow pulldown- 6-10 10-15

Underhand bent over row- 4-8 10-15

Wide cable row- 6-10 10-15

Cable pullover- 20-25rp

Dorian deadlifts- 6-10

Rotation 3

Flat decline smith- 6-10 10-15

Incline dumbbell press- 6-10 10-15

Flat dumbbell flye- 6-10 20-25rp

Barbell preacher- 6-10 10-15

Single arm preacher- 6-10 10-15

RDL- 6-10

Lex extension- 6-10 10-15

Hack squat- 6-10

Smith squat- 6-10

Leg press- 10rep up downs

Lying leg curl- 10-15 same rp

Nordic curls- BW rp

Adductor- 6-10 5s squeeze

Machine press- 8-12 20-25rp

Machine side lateral- 6-10 10-15

Standing side lateral- 6-10 10-15

DB face pull- 10-15

DB prendulums- 20-30

Skullcrusher- 6-10 10-15

Overhead cable- 8-12 20-25rp

Hammer chins- 6-10

Snatch rack pulls- 4-8 10-15

Wide pulldown- 6-10 10-15

Narrow seated row- 6-10 10-15

Banded dumbbell pullover- 10-15

Barbell shrugs- 6-10 10-15

All sets listed are work sets. Each exercise will have 2 feel sets. Feel set 1 50% of work weight for 10reps. Feel set 2 75% work weight for 6reps.

RP sets are the total number of reps across 3 rest-pause sets

All work sets are done to failure.

Weights reps recorded every session to allow for progressive overload. Once a lift plateaus it will be swapped out for a different variation.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am going to trial a very high protein diet. Not done it before so just experimenting. Diet will be subject to change depending on how things go. But all changes will be updated!

Training Day (100g greens eaten at meals 2,3 and 6)

Meal 1

150g steak 2 scoops myofusion 60g cream of rice 40g cashew butter

1 serving greens. 1 serving aminotaur. 1 AD matador cap. 2 omega 3

Meal 2

300g turkey breast 10g coconut oil 40g cashew nuts

1 omega 3

Meal 3

300g chicken breast 60g cashew butter

Pre-workout meal

300g steak 350g sweet potato 20g coconut oil

2 AD matador caps

Intra workout

40g peptopro 2 servings AD aminotaur 2 servings AD raging full

Post-workout

225g turkey breast 90g cream of rice 30g jam 1 scoop isolate

3 matador caps

Meal 6

300g chicken breast 60g cashew nuts

2 omega 3

Non-training day (100g greens eaten at all meals)

Meal 1

150g steak 2 servings myofusion 50g cashew butter

2 omega 3 1 serving greens 1 serving AD aminotaur

Meal 2

300g turkey breast 50g cashew nuts

Meal 3

300g chicken breast 50g cashews

2 omega 3

Meal 4

300g steak 50g cashew butter

Meal 5

300g chicken breast 50g cashew nuts

Meal 6

300g turkey breast 50g cashew butter

2 omega 3


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

will be following


----------



## glennon (Jul 14, 2015)

In, good luck for 2016 bud! @tof89


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

in


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

will follow for sure!


----------



## Forced (Oct 3, 2015)

I'll definately be following too!


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

In !


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Any updates fella ?

Best S


----------

